
Ask HN: How are technical decisions made in your company? - dragosb91
By technical decisions I mean anything that affects the day to day life of a developer. Things  like what stacks to user, how the CI&#x2F;CD process looks like, what tools developers have to use, infrastructure etc. If you feel like it please share your ideal on how such decisions should be made.
======
thedevindevops
Anyone can put forward a suggestion but actual decisions are made at a meeting
of senior devs, legal and finance to ensure any tools/libraries don't have
negative licence implications and that the change is cost effective for the
business. Multi-dev licences aimed at companies are very different from
single-dev ones aimed at tinkerers.

